# DoS attack on a site



## prabhash (Sep 16, 2009)

i have a site(*www.mypartygenie.com*) which has been affected by DoS attack. I did go through many articles on how to prevent it. but did not come with a solution that can prevent the attack. However, going through some articles, i found that the IP which is flooding the website with huge requests should be banned. I did so. Also, i disabled chargen and echo services. But the problem did not get resolved. The site was again flooded with another IP sending huge requests. 

can you guys help me in this matter or suggest me a solution to overcome this problem?

Thank you.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is there any firewall in place, whether software or hardware?


----------



## prabhash (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanx for the reply.

No we did not have any firewall installed anywhere. Can you suggest how to do so? we are thinking about it. but did not know how to do so. Please help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My preference is to use a hardware firewall such as a simple router as opposed to software. The router's firewall is simple but robust while software solutions are sometimes clucnky and overly obtrusive.


----------



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

i agree with ebackhus a gaming router is best used for a webserver for its performance but on the other hand there is nothing wrong with normal routers


----------

